# Intruder Calls 911



## MA-Caver (Mar 8, 2011)

Another from the stupid criminals files.


> *(CNN)* -- This time it was the intruder who called 911.
> A man who broke into a house in Portland, Oregon, called police -- afraid the homeowner may have a gun.
> The  suspect, Timothy James Chapek, was in the bathroom taking a shower when  the homeowner returned to the house Monday night, Portland police said  in a statement.
> Accompanied by two German shepherds, the homeowner asked Chapek what he was doing in the house.
> http://www.cnn.com/2011/CRIME/03/08/oregon.intruder.911/index.html?iref=NS1



Break into someone's home and then proceed to take a shower, then you wonder if the owner has a gun and call the police in fear of your life. 
Stupid is as stupid does. 
Moral... find homeless shelters that will gladly let you take a shower to get cleaned up... or simply go home and get clean there. Sheesh.


----------



## Flea (Mar 8, 2011)

My ex had a similar experience.  She came home one bright afternoon to find a burglar taking a catnap in her bed.      The two of us enjoyed a good hard laugh about that one .... The police had to prod him really hard to wake him up at all.  He must have really needed the sleep, poor darling.  A life of crime is hard work!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 8, 2011)

It's very strange, but it seems to happen.  Another thing that often happens is that burglars, er, evacuate their systems.  I mean they take a big ol' dump.  Sometimes using the facilities and sometimes not.  Seriously.

http://www.jstor.org/pss/1498102

It's very odd - if you search Google for "burglar falls asleep," you see it happening again and again!  I can't imagine why, but there must be a reason.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 8, 2011)

A lot of these "buglars" are really just looking for a place to sleep. We see tons of the homeless in the ER whenever the weather turns bad. They learn pretty quick what to say in order to get a long evaluation, and what NOT to say. For example, they know that alcoholics often vomit blood. But they never say they're doing it more than once, since the definitive test for upper GI bleeding is to stick a tube through their nose, into their stomach, and wash it out to check for active bleeding. That and the rectal exam.
For years, I've simply asked them "Are you really sick, or are you just trying to get out of the weather?" and it's suprising how many will admit that they're not sick at all.
Burglary will get them 3 hots and a cot too, but getting their drug of choice during their stay will be a problem.


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2011)

What a dumbass.  He was concerned the homeowner may have had a gun?  And why ddin't he think about this BEFORE he broke in? LOL  Of course, I could see it now...this jackass would probably have the balls to sue to homeowner if he got shot or bit by the dogs.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 8, 2011)

MJS said:


> What a dumbass.  He was concerned the homeowner may have had a gun?  And why ddin't he think about this BEFORE he broke in? LOL  Of course, I could see it now...this jackass would probably have the balls to sue to homeowner if he got shot or bit by the dogs.


Well that is... IF he survived. 

Would he been in my house... chances are he wouldn't have.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 8, 2011)

MJS said:


> And why ddin't he think about this BEFORE he broke in? LOL



You're assuming he's thinking AT ALL.


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 9, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It's very strange, but it seems to happen.  Another thing that often happens is that burglars, er, evacuate their systems.  I mean they take a big ol' dump.  Sometimes using the facilities and sometimes not.  Seriously.
> 
> http://www.jstor.org/pss/1498102
> 
> It's very odd - if you search Google for "burglar falls asleep," you see it happening again and again!  I can't imagine why, but there must be a reason.



Im thinking it has to be a stress reaction...something akin to the "fight or flight" reaction. I've seen it too. I've also wrestled with drunks who broke into a house and fell asleep because they somehow thought that the were breaking into their own home.

I'ts somewhat humorous when you are rolling with a guy yelling "HELP! Call the police!!!"


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like a slam dunk case.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 9, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Im thinking it has to be a stress reaction...something akin to the "fight or flight" reaction. I've seen it too. I've also wrestled with drunks who broke into a house and fell asleep because they somehow thought that the were breaking into their own home.
> 
> I'ts somewhat humorous when you are rolling with a guy yelling "HELP! Call the police!!!"



When I worked as a 911 dispatcher, I took calls from people we had in a holding cell; they used their phone call to call 911.


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 9, 2011)

Although I don't know if I agree with the "humorous tone" of the news piece. This could have been a very ugly incident. While I can see the humor in it, don't think that every situation like this will end in the same way.


----------



## MJS (Mar 14, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Well that is... IF he survived.
> 
> Would he been in my house... chances are he wouldn't have.


 
Good point.   Personally, I have no feelings for anyone who breaks into a home.  The badguy gets what he gets, and if it results in a fatal or permanent injury, then so be it.  



bushidomartialarts said:


> You're assuming he's thinking AT ALL.


 
True.


----------

